# Came up empty handed hope there is more.



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

The first one I found an was one of three broken ones. Social circle Ga bottling works. Then came the two Mansfield Ga bottling works. There were also some broken stright side coca cola bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 31, 2020)

Sounds like some goodies.  Got pics of the brokes?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

Not sure why it takes so long for the pics to show up.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

Probably because you didn't reduce the size of your pics & they are probably huge. what size are your pics?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Sounds like some goodies.  Got pics of the brokes?


Are the pics showing up not sure why it does that.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

I got your pics. your first pic is 1.68 MB which is pretty big.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

Heres the same pic after I reduced it down to 434kb.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

here it is again reduced to 104 kb.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> here it is again reduced to 104 kb.View attachment 210404


I'll do that next time did not think it was a problem. Thanks I wanted to cry when I did not find a whole one. The only thing I got today was a clay marble I found in a jar I dug up.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

It's a extremely common problem I've ran across for years. When I try to explain to people they have no clue what I'm talking about, which I find odd since I'm Computer & Technology illiterate/handicapped. LEON.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> It's a extremely common problem I've ran across for years. When I try to explain to people they have no clue what I'm talking about, which I find odd since I'm Computer & Technology illiterate/handicapped. LEON.


Thanks again for the tip. I still got that new car smell on me. I like this site it's not easy sometimes finding answers. I've collected since I was a kid an had the same questions nice to fill the blanks in.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2020)

I wish I could help you more with the Georgia Bottle questions but I don't know anything about Georgia Bottles being from Detroit & Collecting Michigan Bottles. I do know a little about SS (straight side) Cokes & find them Interesting. Post any pics of SS Cokes you have.  Leon.


P.S. Welcome to the site.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I wish I could help you more with the Georgia Bottle questions but I don't know anything about Georgia Bottles being from Detroit & Collecting Michigan Bottles. I do know a little about SS (straight side) Cokes & find them Interesting. Post any pics of SS Cokes you have.  Leon.
> 
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the site.


Funny story behind that my sister an husband bought a house. He had two dump truck loads of dirt brought in for the back yard. This one an one other fell out with the dirt.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Funny story behind that my sister an husband bought a house. He had two dump truck loads of dirt brought in for the back yard. This one an one other fell out with the dirt.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a few more nothing to go crazy over


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 1, 2020)

Here are the rest


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 1, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> The first one I found an was one of three broken ones. Social circle Ga bottling works. Then came the two Mansfield Ga bottling works. There were also some broken stright side coca cola bottles.


Looking it up on the net said that it was probably bottled in a near by town an shipped hear I talked to some older folks today an only one know about it he heard it from his friend that was in the historic society it was bottled hear an were he thought it was. An it's a place I've been before a foundation built over a creek that has dryed up. So hoping tomorrow to see if I can find it an dig up some social circle bottling works tomorrow.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2020)

Good luck, nice SS Cokes. LEON.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Good luck, nice SS Cokes. LEON.


Always nice to see a Chrysler guy that likes bottles. 68 dodge dart GTS convertible 340/4speed/ 72 road runner 440 auto/86 dodge truck w150 4-4 with a 360 202 heads out of a 74 dodge box truck with 55 thousand miles on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

The Dart & Road Runner sound nice. I got a 72 Charger, Rare 1 of 2 known to exist Bengal. Just sold my 70 R/T Charger.


----------



## embe (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice Cokes!  Delivery included with the dirt would save a lot of digging, lol


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Dart & Road Runner sound nice. I got a 72 Charger, Rare 1 of 2 known to exist Bengal. Just sold my 70 R/T Charger.


That's funny I've had 2 70 charger 500 an thanks for the lesson first time I've ever heard of one.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

embe said:


> Nice Cokes!  Delivery included with the dirt would save a lot of digging, lol
> [/QUOTE
> Personally I would want a jar full or can like the couple found on a walk some years back of 20 dollars gold coins. I would be lucky to find Chucky cheese token in a parking.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

Don't want to hijack post but pic of my 70 Charger. all original paint, original 24,000 miles & 100% no (zero) Rust.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Don't want to hijack post but pic of my 70 Charger. all original paint, original 24,000 miles & 100% no (zero) Rust.
> View attachment 210482


That picture gave me an erection. I'm looking duct tape so it want show an regretting not going to church this morning.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

The Hood for my 72 Bengal Charger.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Hood for my 72 Bengal Charger.View attachment 210489


Almost like the 71 super bee 72 was the last year of great cars they got ugly after that. I can't believe that charger with that many miles. My friend has a warehouse in Covington he's got a 70 cuda 340 auto twist yellow black top black interior. 50 thousand. Your charger tops that to me. Awsome car


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

It's a cross between the 71 & 72 hood. 71 had the black at top of the bulge of the bulge hood while the 72 rally black out was at the bottom of the bulge on the bulge hood, if you know what I mean? LEON.


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 2, 2020)

Where’s that straight side in the first pic from ?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 3, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> View attachment 210390



I still can't make out what this one says, regardless of the file size.  It's focused on the stuff in the background, not the bottle.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 3, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I still can't make out what this one says, regardless of the file size.  It's focused on the stuff in the background, not the bottle.


Bottling works Madison ga the top part is broken off that one is very rare I dug two of them both broken.


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 3, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Bottling works Madison ga the top part is broken off that one is very rare I dug two of them both broken.


Peteet Bottling Works Madison Ga


----------

